# Peggy, chi era costei ?

## codadilupo

sapete dirmi che é 'sta roba ?

http://www.virtualworks.it/peggy.html

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sapete dirmi che é 'sta roba ?
> 
> http://www.virtualworks.it/peggy.html
> 
> Coda

 

Una motherboard?

Cmq. dovrebbero essere le "prove tecniche di amiga"... peccato che siano un poco care per fare esperimenti, altrimenti a quel G4 un pensierino lo farei...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Una motherboard?

 

grazie tante   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq. dovrebbero essere le "prove tecniche di amiga"... peccato che siano un poco care per fare esperimenti, altrimenti a quel G4 un pensierino lo farei...

 

In effetti non sono proprio a  buon mercato. Peccato, perché potevo pensare a sostituire il mac della fanciulla con qualcosa di meno paleozoico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> In effetti non sono proprio a  buon mercato. Peccato, perché potevo pensare a sostituire il mac della fanciulla con qualcosa di meno paleozoico 

 

Si, é decisamente un peccato. Visti i costi della piastra, se aggiungi i pezzi vari (monitor, memoria...) risulta più economico un powerbook  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si, é decisamente un peccato. Visti i costi della piastra, se aggiungi i pezzi vari (monitor, memoria...) risulta più economico un powerbook 

 

Che é cio' su cui mi indirizzero', a questo punto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   se aggiungi i pezzi vari (monitor, memoria...) risulta più economico un powerbook  
> 
> Che é cio' su cui mi indirizzero', a questo punto 
> 
> 

 

Bhe, ti accontenti di poco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Bhe, ti accontenti di poco 

 

Beh, già che ci siamo... e poi lei é quasi convinta: pensa che ha detto che vuole un apple con su linux  :Wink:  ... apropos... sarai caldamente invitato a farti avanti per la configurazione, con cena casereccia a compenso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

/me si sente escluso  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Beh, già che ci siamo... e poi lei é quasi convinta: pensa che ha detto che vuole un apple con su linux  ... apropos... sarai caldamente invitato a farti avanti per la configurazione, con cena casereccia a compenso 

 

Quando ti servo non devi far altro che chiamare  :Wink: 

p.s.: cerri, se ti senti escluso puoi venire a divertirti con noi, con configurazione e cena: sei sempre il benvenuto. Non credo che coda si offenderebbe  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: cerri, se ti senti escluso puoi venire a divertirti con noi, con configurazione e cena: sei sempre il benvenuto. Non credo che coda si offenderebbe 

 

figurati! non potrei chiedere di meglio che vedere la lotta fratricida tra un macchista e un ibmmista per spartirsi l'utima crocchetta di patate   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, quando volete... e poi a cerri gli devo ancora una pizzata   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

A quanto pare, oltre al costo non proprio epr tutte le tasche, c'é anche un'altro motivo per non comprare 'sta roba: articolo su WUP

----------

## shanghai

-- EDIT tag quote--

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A quanto pare, oltre al costo non proprio epr tutte le tasche, c'é anche un'altro motivo per non comprare 'sta roba: articolo su WUP

 

Oddio, i mostri!   :Shocked: 

Meno male che ho un PC   :Laughing: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A quanto pare, oltre al costo non proprio epr tutte le tasche, c'é anche un'altro motivo per non comprare 'sta roba: articolo su WUP

 

è per caso parente di Guglielmo Cancelli?  :Razz: 

----------

## blackfede

Questo che tu hai visto è una piattaforma chiamata Pegasos, prodotta dalla Genesi. Il suo fondatore è attualmente è sotto processo per varie mosse scorrette effettuate sul mercato,e altre cosucce...ma al di la di quello Pegasos è una buona piattaforma hardware, certo è costosa, ma tenete conto che è gia molto scontata, e un tempo veniva venduta sotto costo (proprio per volonta del capoccia, che aveva soldi a palate), perchè ,dicono, che volessero mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ad Amiga, che in questo periodo sembra stia rinascendo, tramite la sua nuova piattaforma, Amiga One, basata questa volta su Power Pc.

Comunque la cosa è molto complicata e non sono certo io quello che la sta seguendo con interesse, ma conosco gente che segue con molto interesse la cosa. In particolare per quelli di voi che saranno al WebbIT, io sarò presente con queste personel, e anche i maggiori rivenditori italiani di amiga, Alternative Tecnology, Soft3 e Virtual Works. Come gia detto io sarò presente, ed ospite allo stand di Alterantive Tecnology. e Soft3 con tutte le persone che gestiscono un sito dedicato all'informatica alternativa, l'ikirsector. Bene, adesso che ho finito con gli OT, lo spam gratuito e la pubblicità occulta, vi saluto!  :Razz: 

PS: Coda, ma tu sei un ex amighista?  :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> ma al di la di quello Pegasos è una buona piattaforma hardware

 

Questo é indubbio, personalmente nonostante il prezzo un pensierino lo ho fatto (però dato il costo ho ripiegato su altro...). Certo il comportamento della genesi non incita all'acquisto.

Chissà che un giorno anche gli assemblatori di PC non possano offrire un'alternativa agli Intel compatibili a prezzi acettabili...

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tramite la sua nuova piattaforma, Amiga One, basata questa volta su Power Pc.
> 
> 

 

Amiga... la cui triste saga continua  :Sad: 

----------

## blackfede

Già, Amiga sembrava agonizzante ma adesso sembra che stia tornando un po a galla. Anche se molta gente che era interessata a puntare sulla nuova piattaforma Amiga ha ripiegato, visti i prezzi ancora più alti di Pegasos, proprio su quest'ultimo (trovate i prezzi delle piastre amiga sempre sul sito linkato da coda, a voi il confronto). Tra l'altro, secondo voci di corridoio sembra che la nuova beta di Amiga OS 4.0, sia in dirittura di arrivo, speriamo bene, visto che sono anni che questi poveri amighisti aspettano...   :Confused: 

@randomaze

Cosa intendi per un'alternativa agli Intel compatibili? Un'altro processore compatibile intel?

PS: Ecco una persona che usa con profitto Pegasos  :Smile:  Link. Molto interessante la gallery...

----------

## randomaze

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro, secondo voci di corridoio sembra che la nuova beta di Amiga OS 4.0, sia in dirittura di arrivo, speriamo bene

 

Vista la situazione mi sa che oltre alle sperazie ci vogliono anche un pò di preghiere. 

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Cosa intendi per un'alternativa agli Intel compatibili? Un'altro processore compatibile intel?
> 
> 

 

No intendevo mettere da parte l'architettura x86 cambiando solo la scheda madre.

----------

## blackfede

Da quel che c'è scritto nell'articolo ho capito che amiga ha ceduto lo sviluppo di AmigaOS per dedicarsi interamente ad AmigaDE. Sembra che sia ufficiale che nel giro di poche settimane esca Amiga OS 4, gia adesso girano i primi filmati, io ne ho visto uno, di una macchina che fa il boot in 25 secondi   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> gia adesso girano i primi filmati, io ne ho visto uno, di una macchina che fa il boot in 25 secondi   

 

Beh per quello con il linuxBIOS e pochi servizi mi sa che ci arriva anche linux su x86  :Razz: 

----------

## blackfede

Si ma li c'è dentro inizializzazione bios, caricamento di Uboot, e avvio di interfaccia grafica...  :Shocked: 

Ti passo il link

----------

